# Actor Jean-Claude Van Damme to fight in K-1 next March



## gavyg (Apr 6, 2009)

omg... if Somluck Kamsing loses... that is probably a career ender!

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Jean-Claude-Van-Damme-to-fight-Somluck-Kamsing-in-K-1.html


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Isn't JCVD a little long in the tooth to be embarking on a kickboxing career?

And he doesn't want his face to be _bruised_? 

eh....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

> Actor Jean-Claude van Damme will fight Olympic gold-medalist boxer Somluck Kamsing in a K-1 muay thai match in March 2010.
> 
> This rumor was recently confirmed by Kamsing, who signed the contract for the fight on Sept. 4. The bout will take place in Las Vegas and will consist of five two-minute rounds, said Kamsing.
> 
> ...


Lol, I cannot wait to watch this. Honestly, this is the best news I've heard all day.

Bloodsport come true(sort of).


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol awesome!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Can Bolo Yeung still throw down? Dux vs. Chong Li, come true?
Now _that_ would be awesome.


EDIT: He's _*71*_?!?!?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOIJtS4gbaY

No one can beat this man.

(Embed is disabled.)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Can Bolo Yeung still throw down? Dux vs. Chong LI, come true?
> Now _that_ would be awesome.
> 
> 
> EDIT: He's _*71*_?!?!?



Kamsing is like 37 and Jean Claud is like 49.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

lol another delusional actor who thinks he can fight because he's choreographed his pansy ass gymnastics in movies. This'll be painfully funny to watch.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

he actualy used to compete before the acting days under a diffrent name.. but man hes old now..a lil too late aint it


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Light_Speed said:


> he actualy used to compete before the acting days under a diffrent name.. but man hes old now..a lil too late aint it


Hmm i just looked up his Wiki thing and it says he did.. can't tell though if they were real K1/MMA style fights or just point sparring with pillows masquerading as fighting. The rules for most of these "full contact" Karate competitions are so restrictive it's laughable, as good as movie acting. There isn't a single video available anywhere of any of these supposed full contact fights he had, just fancy choregraphed exhibition crap. Either way like you said, he's too old now.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

"Kamsing is a Thai boxer who won the *featherweight* gold medal at the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta."

Featherweight? I know JCVD isn't that big but featherweight is 54-57kg (125 lbs) at the Olympics. Is JC also picking someone a lot smaller than him? 

I always assumed his Karate title were points sparring or close to it and meaningless. I maintain that unless I see evidence otherwise. Probably safe to assume he'll get his ass handed to him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol wut? 

everyone, we must start an internet petition demanding canseco vs JCVD.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Kamsing is like 37 and Jean Claud is like 49.


Yeah. But Bolo, the guy who played the villian in Bloodsport, is 71. I was surprised at that. That means he was almost 50 when Bloodsport came out. Crazy.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

_Van Damme has requested to bar the use of elbows during the fight because he is an actor and does not want his face to get cut or bruised, Kamsing told Siamsport._

I love this. Because we all know elbows are the only thing that will mess up your face, a roundhouse kick, or a overhand right, or a knee, those won't hurt your face at all.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> _Van Damme has requested to bar the use of elbows during the fight because he is an actor and does not want his face to get cut or bruised, Kamsing told Siamsport._
> 
> I love this. Because we all know elbows are the only thing that will mess up your face, a roundhouse kick, or a overhand right, or a knee, those won't hurt your face at all.


LOL thats so true mayb he shouldnt fight at all and just stick to acting


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

haha, comedy.

Was Jose Canseco all booked up?


edit: hexrei beat me to the punch. damn.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

AWESOME!!!:thumb02:

This is gonna be fun. BTW I read in Ring magazine some ten years ago an interview with Don "The Dragon" Wilson. He was very critical about Van Damme's skills. He said if someone organized a fight between them two it would be like "Sylvester Stallone against Mike Tyson".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*In His Prime*

I have no doubt that if JCVD had done one of the first UFC tournaments he would've gotten very close to winning it. Nowadays though that is pushing it. This is either going to be a one-sided massacre or a comedy of errors!


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

He's 13 years old than Kamsing and a bit bigger. JCVD was a martial arts phenom and that was his springboard into acting. I don't see JCVD winning but it should be entertaining to watch.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Jean Claude KOing a dude with a kick circa 1979.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Van Damme should be allowed to tag in Fedor if he starts getting his ass kicked.


----------



## FistsOfFury (Dec 28, 2008)

nuk soo cow


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Didn't JCVD get KO'ed by Andrew Dice Clay at a bar a few years back? I hope he gets his a** handed to him. He must be hard up for money or movie deals to attempt this at his age.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Hmm i just looked up his Wiki thing and it says he did.. can't tell though if they were real K1/MMA style fights or just point sparring with pillows masquerading as fighting. The rules for most of these "full contact" Karate competitions are so restrictive it's laughable, as good as movie acting. There isn't a single video available anywhere of any of these supposed full contact fights he had, just fancy choregraphed exhibition crap. Either way like you said, he's too old now.


Wow, that's a lot of assuming for someone who has no idea what he's talking about. Why even comment about something you're completely uneducated about?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He was a up and coming kick boxer back in the day, I think he's a little old for this now. I wish he would have kept competing back then.

Found this wile looking for some fight footage, its a little lame but has a few fight pic's in it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixx-BCVmlkk

The stallone impression was good I thought.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZxTBqOF32k


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Servatose said:


> Wow, that's a lot of assuming for someone who has no idea what he's talking about. Why even comment about something you're completely uneducated about?


says someone with a bruce lee avatar .. obviously you don't have a hardon for movie martial arts 

Most vids I've seen of this full contact Karate stuff is either straight up boxing, with some completely ineffective pitter patter karate kicks thrown in randonmly .. you can see the guys don't even flinch at those kicks, they're strictly point fighting stuff. The real damage, if any, comes from the regular old boxing, and completely unrelated from anything taught in Karate. 

And those are the better ones ... others I've seen are absolute point fighting clinics, where both fighters have a tacit understanding that they're fighting with Karate point fighting in mind and not to actually beat the other person up by any means.

So instead of making critic comments while crying and rocking back and forth clutching your Bloodsport DVD, maybe you should make points and link videos to refute my opinion.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> says someone with a bruce lee avatar .. obviously you don't have a hardon for movie martial arts
> 
> Most vids I've seen of this full contact Karate stuff is either straight up boxing, with some completely ineffective pitter patter karate kicks thrown in randonmly .. you can see the guys don't even flinch at those kicks, they're strictly point fighting stuff. The real damage, if any, comes from the regular old boxing, and completely unrelated from anything taught in Karate.
> 
> ...



1976 European Karate UnionToon Van Oostrum Win, 1 round KO
1977 Netherlands Kick Boxing Maurice Devos Win, 1 round TKO
1978 European Karate Union Eric Bruno Strauss Win, 1 round KO[27]
1978 European Karate Union Michel Juvillier Win, 1 round KO
1978 European Karate Union Orlando Lang	Win, 1 round TKO
1978	World All Style	Emile Leibman	Win, 1 round KO
1978	World All Style	Cyrille Nollet	Win, 1 round TKO
1979	World All Style	Andre Robaeys	Win, 1 round KO
1979	World All Style	Jacques Piniarski Win, 1 round KO
1979	World All Style	Rolf Risberg	Win, 1 round KO
1979 November World Full Contact Sherman Bergman Win, 1 round KO[25][26]
1979 November World Full Contact Gilberto (Gil) Diaz Win, 1 round TKO
1979 November	World Full Contact	Patrick Teugels	Loss, 2 round decision
1980 March European Professional Mustapha-Ahmad Benamou	Win, 1 round KO
1980 March European Professional Bekim-Moussa Muhammad	Win, 1 round TKO
1980 March European Professional Micheal J. Heming Win, 2 round TKO [8]
1980 March Professional Karate Assoc. Georges Verlugels	Win, 2 round KO [28]
1980 European Professional Andres Kovac	Win, 2 round KO
1980 Forest Nationals Patrick Teugels Win, 1 round TKO

With most of his Ko's coming from head kicks, I just dont see your logic..


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

slapshot said:


> 1976 European Karate UnionToon Van Oostrum Win, 1 round KO
> 1977 Netherlands Kick Boxing Maurice Devos Win, 1 round TKO
> 1978 European Karate Union Eric Bruno Strauss Win, 1 round KO[27]
> 1978 European Karate Union Michel Juvillier Win, 1 round KO
> ...


Nice job cutting and pasting that record from Wikipedia... now please explain to me where you found that headkick "fact". The record doesn't mention that anywhere. There's no video or commentary of any of these supposed full contact fights anywhere on the entire internet that I could find (btw your other embedded video isn't working). This is all word of mouth, there's no professional record of these fights anywhere. For all we know, it's as BS as Seagal's "deadly" aikido fights, with a bunch of japanese aikido cult dudes conveniently running at him and falling over for him again and again lol.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

slapshot said:


> 1976 European Karate UnionToon Van Oostrum Win, 1 round KO
> 1977 Netherlands Kick Boxing Maurice Devos Win, 1 round TKO
> 1978 European Karate Union Eric Bruno Strauss Win, 1 round KO[27]
> 1978 European Karate Union Michel Juvillier Win, 1 round KO
> ...


The fact is he has no logic, so debating with him seems pointless. He responds to my post with even additional assuming. Because I enjoy Bruce Lee I obviously have a hardon for martial art movies. Yes, has nothing to do with his martial arts philosophies or anything related to work ethic. 

But on a serious note, why are you trying to debate something you clearly have no idea about? I'm not attacking you personally just wondering what your purpose here is. If it's something you're unfamiliar with I see little point in attempting to justify something that was probably no more than a hunch of yours that was proven wrong with facts.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Servatose said:


> The fact is he has no logic, so debating with him seems pointless. He responds to my post with even additional assuming. Because I enjoy Bruce Lee I obviously have a hardon for martial art movies. Yes, has nothing to do with his martial arts philosophies or anything related to work ethic.
> 
> But on a serious note, why are you trying to debate something you clearly have no idea about? I'm not attacking you personally just wondering what your purpose here is. If it's something you're unfamiliar with I see little point in attempting to justify something that was probably no more than a hunch of yours that was proven wrong with facts.


lol wtf are you absolutely insane? what facts? some record pulled off the all reliable wikipedia? Not even posted by you?? What facts have you posted? Oh that's right, NONE. Where's your logic? oh that's right NOWHERE in your post. 

You are guilty of the very thing you're accusing me of, arguing without facts or logic ... read you own posts. You say nothing except "you don't know anything", "you're not educated on the subject". What a scintillating debate. You're insane... either post an argument, a video or a fact, or go whine somewhere else.

And yes, having a bruce lee as a sig (a guy who lived and died long before MMA and any real type of no-holds barred combat available) shows that you apparently mistake movie hype and mystical mumbo jumbo as proof of fighting skill. Hint, FIGHTING is proof of fighting skill. You don't prove that you're a good tennis player by reading books on tennis and writing articles on tennis philosophy... you prove it by winning a tennis match.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I am having a hard time believing you are capable of believing what you just wrote. It made no sense. 
Chewbacca..he's a wookie, he's very tall, and he goes to live with the ewoks. It makes no sense. I like iced tea. That can be abbreviated IT. So can Information Technology. I like iced tea, so I am a computer! AWESOME! 



CHEWBACCA!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Nice job cutting and pasting that record from Wikipedia...


Thanks, are you trying to imply I should know his record by memory or something or maybe that he record is flawed? Talk about a conspiracy theorist, LOL. 



Liddellianenko said:


> now please explain to me where you found that headkick "fact". The record doesn't mention that anywhere. There's no video or commentary of any of these supposed full contact fights anywhere on the entire internet that I could find (btw your other embedded video isn't working). This is all word of mouth, there's no professional record of these fights anywhere. For all we know, it's as BS as Seagal's "deadly" aikido fights, with a bunch of japanese aikido cult dudes conveniently running at him and falling over for him again and again lol.




I think you are just a Chuck Norris fan out to hate, His record is there and can be fact checked I just dont care to do it for you. 

As for his wins by head kick just today I watched a few videos and looked at some of the Wikipedia References I just looked around its not that hard you should try it sometime.

For arguments sake why dose it matter if they are head kicks or punches? My point was not just that he had skill but that he was successful. Your post is typed up like boxing is not even a part of MMA today and for a lot of fighters its 75% of their game so Im saying you could apply your unsubstaneated theory that full contact tournaments "are just boxing with a few weak kicks" to a lot of MMA fighters today.

P.S. you are acting like a tool.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Thanks, are you trying to imply I should know his record by memory or something or maybe that he record is flawed? Talk about a conspiracy theorist, LOL.


You're not supposed to memorize it, but I'm saying the wiki is only populated with facts that Van Damme himself propagated. This is no conspiracy theory, the wiki is a public edited forum that does nothing to verify records and such, show me an actual kickboxing association site with these records? Even at an amatuer level?



slapshot said:


> P.S. you are acting like a tool.


Sorry, my anger was more for the other guy that despite his claim to the contrary, attacked my post without any logic or fact behind it. Just a "STFU.. boo hoo u hurt my feelings... u don't know anything".



slapshot said:


> I think you are just a Chuck Norris fan out to hate, His record is there and can be fact checked I just dont care to do it for you.


No, I'm an MMA fan that's out to hate all unsubstatiated claims from these charlatans that pump their egos up with this parlor trick and pointfighting crap and have zero proven knowledge of real fighting. That includes Chuck Norris. 





slapshot said:


> As for his wins by head kick just today I watched a few videos and looked at some of the Wikipedia References I just looked around its not that hard you should try it sometime.


How convenient, you'd rather write 10 mins worth of text, but "can't be bothered" to take 5 secs to post a link that you just supposedly saw? I went to those wiki source links, they show nothing except standard karate dojo looking pictures of one fight that prove nothing about how much contact was involved. Apart from that, no proof whatsoever, all hearsay.



slapshot said:


> For arguments sake why dose it matter if they are head kicks or punches? My point was not just that he had skill but that he was successful. Your post is typed up like boxing is not even a part of MMA today and for a lot of fighters its 75% of their game so Im saying you could apply your unsubstaneated theory that full contact tournaments "are just boxing with a few weak kicks" to a lot of MMA fighters today.


Just arguing that his whole karate schtick was irrelevant since he never used it to win fights if he's just winning with sloppy boxing against other F grade boxers with zero pro-boxing experience and only ineffective Karate training, and wasting time with those tap kicks. That would only work against other Karate guys in these mock tournaments, not real mma fighters/boxers/kickboxers


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Why you getting so worked up? Does it really matter if Jean Cluade Van Damme actually fought or not back in the 1970's?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

mmmkay everybody; I don't care to debate the merits of whatever art Jean-Claude is or is not accomplished in, but I do care if the dissect-a-post and crankiness gets out of hand.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

I Call a draw.

Moving on...


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

..........im scared of this thread jee wiz


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Agreed. This thread has gone a bit too far. I'd like to apologize for whatever contribution I had in it going awry. And though I'd like to now facilitate some counter-claims with additional information, I think it'd be obnoxious to continue contributing to this. I suppose we'll have to just agree to disagree.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Servatose said:


> Agreed. This thread has gone a bit too far. I'd like to apologize for whatever contribution I had in it going awry. And though I'd like to now facilitate some counter-claims with additional information, I think it'd be obnoxious to continue contributing to this. I suppose we'll have to just agree to disagree.


apology accepted, would like to apologize likewise. Anyone who wants to take the thread back is welcome.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I personally think this thread should be split. Let's see pointfighting and TKD fans continue to argue that their style is somehow effective in true full-contact matches.


For the record, Lidellianenko, I 100% agree and feel you were being more than reasonable. Capoeira, TKD, etc aren't really meant for true contact fighting, although they have their place as "martial arts" and sport "fighting."


Except I think it should be criminal that they advertise TKD classes as effective "self-defense" lessons. What happens if someone taking TKD needs to actually defend themselves against an attacker?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

smokelaw1 said:


> I am having a hard time believing you are capable of believing what you just wrote. It made no sense.
> Chewbacca..he's a wookie, he's very tall, and he goes to live with the ewoks. It makes no sense. I like iced tea. That can be abbreviated IT. So can Information Technology. I like iced tea, so I am a computer! AWESOME!
> 
> 
> ...


You need meds



DropKick said:


> Why you getting so worked up? Does it really matter if Jean Cluade Van Damme actually fought or not back in the 1970's?


Same reason people get worked up over guys like Kimbo. No one complains there, it's completely normal, even fashionable to trash him for being a bum. But when it comes to movie stars that have even weaker creds, people get all crazy and hurt, and act like I'm some kinda angry loon for questioning it (ok I go over the top sometimes, but still).

It's just annoying to see guys like that walk around like their shit don't stink, when you get the feeling they're total fakes. IMO it devalues true warriors like Anderson, GSP etc. who actually earn their respect with real sweat and blood. 



khoveraki said:


> I personally think this thread should be split. Let's see pointfighting and TKD fans continue to argue that their style is somehow effective in true full-contact matches.
> 
> 
> For the record, Lidellianenko, I 100% agree and feel you were being more than reasonable. Capoeira, TKD, etc aren't really meant for true contact fighting, although they have their place as "martial arts" and sport "fighting."
> ...


Thanks Khoveraki, +rep for you, glad to see there are others that like seeing proof. I'm 100% on the same page as you ... I sometimes feel bad for going off on rants like these deriding what I feel are ineffective techniques in fighting, because after all a lot of people are emotionally invested in this stuff. But in the end, it's like you said, I think it's a scam that these are advertised as "self-defense" when it'd probably get them mauled in a fight or attack. People are welcome to argue that, and a split thread would be great.

Oh and I'm gonna go out and preargue the whole Machida point in that regard. Machida is a rare 1 in a billion exception ... he has melded positive things gained from point-fighting and traditional Karate technique (like elusive footwork, reactions, unconventional trips) but wholeheartedly embraced Muay Thai/Boxing/BJJ/Wrestling to flesh it out. He proves that it might be possible to use something from these pointfighting styles to _supplement_ the evolved set of MMA and contact fighting skills, but by themselves they would be completely ineffective. Even the supplementing, it took a master like Machida years of true real fluid combat to whisk away the fluff from Shotokan and refine it into conbat ready Machida-Karate. There's some good things in Karate and TKD, but most people will get that 5% good and 95% junk like stand-with-your-hands-by-your-side, throw-pitter-patter-kicks, make-awkward-crane-poses-and-loud-noises etc. Same kinda guys that got absolutely destroyed in the early UFCs and MMA events.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

He will get his revenge on his opponenet come fight night.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

What I'm getting from the last couple of posts is that an intelligent martial arts practitioner will embrace and attempt integrate the most effective elements/strategies from all martial arts in an effort to improve their fight game?

That interdisciplinary aspect interests me the most TBH, I'm very tired of talking about whether or not a particular art has merit in a blanket statement; they all have different strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> What I'm getting from the last couple of posts is that an intelligent martial arts practitioner will embrace and attempt integrate the most effective elements/strategies from all martial arts in an effort to improve their fight game?
> 
> That interdisciplinary aspect interests me the most TBH, I'm very tired of talking about whether or not a particular art has merit in a blanket statement; they all have _different strengths and weaknesses.[/_QUOTE]
> 
> Some have more, some have less.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Some have more, some have less.


Exactly. A lot less. And the ones with less are usually quite useless in combat unless combined massively with the standard good ones, which most of their practitioners don't.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Exactly. A lot less. And the ones with less are usually quite useless in combat unless combined massively with the standard good ones, which most of their practitioners don't.


Most. There are always exceptions, as was just mentioned re: Machida, or ordinary people who have the sense to combine useful aspects of different arts.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Most. There are always exceptions, as was just mentioned re: Machida, or ordinary people who have the sense to combine useful aspects of different arts.


right. But only those that combine them with practice and refine them in actual combat/mma over years, like Machida, know what to keep and what to reject, which is a big chunk of it. Those that don't go through that will probably end up trying to throw flying kicks, punches from the waist, spinning kicks, stiff kata stuff, and get pounded out in 10 secs. Or more likely, they'll get completely flustered and start windmilling, once they get socked hard and realize that it's not cooperative like pointfighting and the other guy won't play nice by your rules.

That is why Machida is an exception, unlike Van Damme who the whole debate was about, with him possibly not going through real fighting IMO. I have no gripe against most TMAs and their practitioners if they're refined and practiced in FULL mma sparring / combat with minimal rules. But most of them don't and never will, and still walk around like they could beat the crap out of anyone they see, except their sensei told them not to. Aikido douches like Seagal are about the worst culprit here ... that's one art that IMO doesn't even have a SINGLE useful aspect unlike most of the others. It's all pretend and falling over, the scientology of martial arts.

But yes, IF someone combines TMAs like Karate or TKD on top of the stack of standard MMA arts, and practices what techniques work, THEN they can very much help up them to the next level. Heck, last I heard, Belfort was picking up Karate to try to pull a Machida in the MW div, and I recall seeing a vid with a guy KOing his opponent with a Capoeira kick in an MMA fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

It's not super useful to argue using people like Lyoto as an example.

Lyoto is a naturally gifted fighter who has been doing many martial arts for many years (since he was four). His reflexes and instincts are inhuman. A guy like this would suceed with almost any style. Just like GSP isn't a top P4P fighter because wrestling is so awesome, he's a top P4P fighter because he makes wrestling work for him and he's an exceptionally gifted athlete. Same with Fedor and *****, Silva and Muay Thai. It'd hard to think that if these fighters practiced a different but effective style, that they would be any less dominant.

That knockout you're referring to lidellianenko is almost dismissable too, the opponent in that fight seemed either stoned or maybe he'd never fought or something, he's so bad. The copoeira kicks the other guy was doing were so ridiculous that it was embarassing.

Truly tho, most of these (except maybe muay thai) styles are for sport, Krav Maga being a style that is so effective against humans that it can't be used in MMA.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is fuckin awesome.. I jus spilled a whole bowl of spagetti in my lap when reading this and Im happy about it as it burns my tighs..lol.. 

After this bout I wanna c a open weight bout vs Jose Canseco.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> It's not super useful to argue using people like Lyoto as an example.
> 
> Lyoto is a naturally gifted fighter who has been doing many martial arts for many years (since he was four). His reflexes and instincts are inhuman. A guy like this would suceed with almost any style. Just like GSP isn't a top P4P fighter because wrestling is so awesome, he's a top P4P fighter because he makes wrestling work for him and he's an exceptionally gifted athlete. Same with Fedor and *****, Silva and Muay Thai. It'd hard to think that if these fighters practiced a different but effective style, that they would be any less dominant.
> 
> ...


That's true as well, good point. Exceptional guys like Lyoto could make almost any style work, and that Capoeira thing looked pretty flukey to me too, just wanted to throw it out there.

I'll have to respectfully disagree with you on Krav Maga though... while I understand the importance of targeting soft spots like eyes/throat/groin in a street fight, that's about where Krav's usefulness ends IMO, and you can condition that while doing bag work or training any other MA. I've posted elsewhere before, my brother took the thing for years and it seemed *extremely* impractical and choreographed. Like "here, I do this, and you hold nice and still, then you bend over and I'll knee you.. ". But real life opponents don't play nice like that; while you try to do your crazy ass combination, they'll dodge and counter, or take you down. Human beings react, never 100% predictably, Krav doesn't seem to ackoowledge that fact. It treats attackers like retards essentially. 

It doesn't take years of training to kick someone's balls, you either have an opening or you don't. Apart from that, their techniques seemed totally suicidal and hardcore marketed bravado. Like oooh the Israeli military uses it .. except they've never had to *actually* use it since they have guns, bayonets and knives. And there's never any real sparring. 

IMO MT and Boxing, with some basic mental conditioning thrown in to target "cheap" spots, are the best MAs, period, street or ring. The power and versatility of these arts is unreal, close quarters or ranged, and you can always incorporate dirty tactics into them for the street. Wrestling is nice too, for one on one, but that's never a certainty on the street. BJJ seems primarily sport oriented, though it might work in an absolute pinch ... but things like the guard just seem so vulnerable and impractical in a street fight. Dunno, just my two cents... apart from that agree with everything else you said.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Any one who is even slightly reasonable can tell you that jcvd is gonna lay one dim mak on this dudes head and make his feet explode. Good night irene. Then he is gonna go catch fish out of a pond with his hands. Thats how jcvd rolls.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Other Fighting Actors*

Hell if JCVD is going to go into fighting so should Chuck Norris!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Any one who is even slightly reasonable can tell you that jcvd is gonna lay one dim mak on this dudes head and make his feet explode. Good night irene. Then he is gonna go catch fish out of a pond with his hands. Thats how jcvd rolls.


Pretty much

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPWh24YQ1go


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

he should fight steven seagal to the death.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> he should fight steven seagal to the death.


If JCVD vs Segal fight to the death was promoted by Chuck Norris's world combat league there is no end to what I would pay to watch it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*World Combat League*

But they don't go to the ground!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

:bye01:***Waves Goodbye To The Joke***


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Anyways*

But a JCVD versus Steven Segal fight would be sick despite their ages obviously!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Both he and Seagal are fighting to get back in the spotlight.... check out his new BS show. The guy is a pill head lunatic.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Kumite!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

"TANG PO!":thumb02: "TANG PO!":thumb02: "TANG PO!"


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I definitly watching this!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Viewing the Fight*

Yeah if I got a regular K-1 channel then I would watch it!


----------

